# Bavarian Cutler´s



## da_mich* (Oct 26, 2020)

I found this on a famous german website today. What do you think about* www.Bavarian-cutlers.de *?


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 26, 2020)

the opening page looks a bit medieval and the site a bit simplistic, but the other knives showing in the Bilder section might be originals...anyone close enough to visit?


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 26, 2020)

I´m close enough and maybe sometimes i will visit it. For me it looks like 50/50 originals/fakes. Some of the knives look like knives from "Grandsharp".

I found this too:




A forum member asked him how long it takes to make one knife? Answer: "A half day and for a damascus knife a little bit more".

This is so funny  I need a half day for the handle alone without forging


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 26, 2020)

if he is doing any forging and is buying prelam that may be true....looking at the hardness and shapes I'm not interested.


----------



## Bavarian cutlers (Nov 6, 2020)

Grandsharp has the G as a logo on its knives, a few handles are bought in, which everyone does. Blades are all forged.


----------

